# Aussie Puppy Cam



## aussiewiso (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi guys. 

If you want your puppy fix for the day... take a look at this puppy webcam..

8 gorgeous little Australian Shepherds.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/aussie-puppycam

This is the only I'm going to keep.. Hershey.. (so I'm introducing her)











and here is the mom..


----------

